# any car audio junkies?



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys was wondering how many of you guys are into car audio? i know this isn't a normal thread for a forum like this but i was thinking alot about mine lately.. 






my old truck with the system.. debating if i wanna put it back in my new cummins.. lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

How much power you pushing? It is definatly moving some air. I used to have a competition system in an S-10 Blazer and competed in DB Drag events. 2 Kicker XPL 12's with a Phoenix Gold XS 6600 amp. You couldn't sit in it with the windows closed. It moved so much air that you couldn't breathe. Of course that was like 12 years ago. The set up I ran then ain't **** now a days. **** I am getting old, LoL!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hahahaha! i was running 2500-2600rms at .5 ohms daily.. it did pretty good for what it was! on 1200rms ( 2 ohms ) i hit 140db with windows up on music. since then the power has doubled lol kind of just convincing myself to tear out the backseats in the new truck and put them in.. haha going crazy without some bass! the brute has helped keep me occupied in the mean time though.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

140 on a mic or meter. I had a Durango running 6 13.5 W7's with 3 1000/1's that did 158.9 on a meter that was with the widows down a inch per USAC rules. On a mic it was high 160's. It was walled out slot ported tuned at 140 hertz. Those were the fun days. Now I just got 2 Sound Stream Van Goughs 500.4's with 10 Polk Mo Mo Titaniums with all Polk Mo Mo components in the wifeys Infinity it does alright for what it is 139.4 on a meter.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats kick a** i have a 12" t1 rockford in my blazer it does ok


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

was on a TL meter on the dash, why'd you go with W7's? dont wanna start another JL arguement like everywhere else you see on the 'net but theres sooo much better! haha


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

wait wait wait, you had your JL wall tuned to 140hz!?! ****. my box was tune to 30hz with my score. lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My bad my phone added a 1 it was at 40 hertz lol. Boy that would've been a high note from hell lol.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Trying to upload some pics tapatalk is not letting me.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

adam6604 said:


> was on a TL meter on the dash, why'd you go with W7's? dont wanna start another JL arguement like everywhere else you see on the 'net but theres sooo much better! haha


I built it more for sound quality not spl. A buddy of mine was running 15" Tarantulas he hit harder but no sound quality.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol i was gonna say 140hz is insane! if i ever stop dumping cash into my brute i plan on buying 2 more RE SX 15's for a wall... someday.. lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> I built it more for sound quality not spl. A buddy of mine was running 15" Tarantulas he hit harder but no sound quality.


yeah for the price of those JL's, coulda had a much louder and better sounding setup imo! either way im sure your system was bad ***! loudest system i sat in was 2 15" DC XL woofers on Two DC 3.5K amps at 1ohm each, he hit 148db sealed up on the dash.. sounded really clean on music too


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

[ATT
ACH]11187[/ATTACH]here's the wifeys


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

nice and simple nothing wrong with that!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I sat in a ole boys S-10 Blazer that was running 10 old school Vega XL-12'S duals with 4 2100 Orion HCCA's the old red amps at 1/4 ohm that thing would literally hurt you. He never would put it on a meter he said he wasn't showing that old **** off. Lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

old school setups are the best lol i would love to hear something like that.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It was loud. Hard to beat the old Orion,Rockford and US amps. I believe some of the guys from Orion and US are who started the RE line.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah it sure was. im very happy with my older RE SX models. i wouldnt mind some of those ORION HCCA 15's lol


----------



## Bama (Jun 26, 2012)

I've ran quite a few setups but never had any of them metered. I just did it for my own gratification. I've had a Kicker Solo-X 18 on an Orion XTRpro 2400. Two FI BTL 18's walled on 2 Cadence 2400's ,and (my favorite) 2 Ascendant Audio Havoc 12's on a modded Memphis MOJO 2500. All setups were in a S10 Blazer. Those were the only ones really worth naming. However I really love the Elemental Designs 10 that I have now. Not loud at all but I'm done wrecking my hearing. Just need a little thump for the kick drums and bass guitar. I must admit that sometimes I do miss the loud stuff....every once in awhile.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

awesome man! im debating of running a single 12 like a Skar/sundown woofer for daily then just remove my seats and slap my 2 15's in there every now and then. lol


----------



## screwgreen (Jul 13, 2012)

Got a single sundown 12 Z series v.2 in my f150 crew cab under the back seat. 1.8 cuft box tuned to 32hz pushed at 1ohm by a sundown sax1200d. Voltage stays 14.8 at idle and only drops to around 13.8 at most. 1/0 OFC welding wire throughout. Really good sounding system to still have a backseat with.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had quite a few systems over the years. Back around 99 to 2002, i used to compete in usaci outlaw with my 99 dakota r/t. First i had a wall with 3 strokers and 1 u.s. amp vlx 50 that hit 149. Never had enough power on them, but they sounded awesome. I redid my wall, and run 8 bostwick hd pro 15s on 2 of the us amps vlx 50's and did a best of 159.8. Then, i took out the wall to compete in stock class and did a 156 something with 2 15" shocker extremes. I got out of competing for a long time.
May do some this year if i ever get the equipment i'm waiting on now. I already have a ported wall built for 2 18's in a little 2000 zx2. I had 2 DC XL's on 2 PA BB2400's for a while(never metered), but then sold those to upgrade. Just as soon as they can build them, i will be getting 2 of the new level 5's from DC and will be running a DC 9K amp.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

How in the heck did you get enough air space for 3 strokers in a Dakota? It had to be a crew cab. Or did you do a bed cut?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've always kept something in my rides. I ran 4 Orion extremes in a extended cab Chevy back in school. Single voicecoil all on an Orion extreme 900 amp. Sealed box, sounded great. I'm running a single directed studio 12 ported under the backseat of my gmc now on ken wood 1000 watt amp. Not sure what the port is tuned to but it hits hard.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> How in the heck did you get enough air space for 3 strokers in a Dakota? It had to be a crew cab. Or did you do a bed cut?


 
It was 3 15" strokers in an extended cab, wall behind the front seats. Box was just barely on the small side at 12 cubic ft. gross ported. I got a pic of it in the truck on the home computer. I can post a pic of it later.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I'd love to see it. My Durango was 16cu ft walled from the second row back


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy crap. 

If it's making your truck move like that, what the heck is it doing to your ear drums (yeah I'm old)


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Big D said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> If it's making your truck move like that, what the heck is it doing to your ear drums (yeah I'm old)


your guess is as good as mine! haha, itching to have my ear drums moving like that again ASAP!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> How in the heck did you get enough air space for 3 strokers in a Dakota? It had to be a crew cab. Or did you do a bed cut?


 
Here are some pics of both of the walled setups in the dakota. The first pic with the 3 strokers was before i finished walling off the sides. For some reason, its the only pic i have of 'em.





































And here is a pic of the two 18" DC XL's walled in a 2000 ZX2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A lot of the newer amps & subs have "copper coated aluminum" wiring & windings instead of solid copper like the older stuff. The heat soak & saturation SUCKS in a lot of the newer stuff accordingly. The differences in components/materials today really put a big curve in the cost from the lowerend stuff to the good stuff though. - That's why some of the cheaper speakers sound pretty good for a while but the longer they're run at higher levels the quicker they kind of "fade". 


I haven't really been into the "audio scene" in 10-12years, still have my 12" Orion HCCA's, custom built MTX 1000D comp amp(along with the Planet Audio components & Orion Cobalt 4 channel). 

We ran the voice coils in series, then tied each sub parrallel to the amp for a 2ohm load, dual deep cycle batts and dual 24v 1.5 farad caps in front of it. "Birth certificate" on the amp was 1420rms @ 13v, set-up went a touch over 140db off a 38hz sine wave in my convertible GTA. Held the 'vert record for a long time(verts didn't have to crack the windows & we put some [email protected] insulate panels in the roof at comps). 

That was back in the days of the Team Gates Bronco & MTX's bread truck. 


....old memories.


----------

